# July testers? Who is testing with me?



## crazylilth1ng

Hi all, sorry if there is already a July thread but I couldn't find one when I looked so figured this would be OK. I am new to this particular board but you seem like nice ladies from the posts I have read :)

I am 35. I had a CP 3 months ago and due to work this is the first month that my OH and I have managed to get together at the right time to give it another shot since.

I have a regular 28 day cycle and AF is due on the 7th July. I haven't tested yet as I am only 5 dpo and refuse to waste my money, but I know me and can see myself caving at around 9/10dpo.

I also have only 1 tube due to an ectopic, but I have conceived 3x since with no problem (my daughter and 2 chemicals)...

So anyone else testing in July who wants to talk about it here? Anyone is welcome!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'll join 
Af due on the 12th I'm hoping not to test early but who knows lol
I'm also 35 and would like to have one more before I'm too old.


----------



## Unlucky41

Hi ladies My journey is a big nightmare see journal if you have time but will join to support everyone. I am on day 7 although trying to be hopeful but not too hopeful. For fun will be testing for ovulating using ovulation kit. Temping I fine just too hard have to be very discipline.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

My phone isn't letting me write a decent reply to you ladies so I will try again later.

7dpo here though, too early to test but I already want to!!


----------



## Lilchik

I'll be testing in July as well. 3dpo today. Moving over from June testers thread. The lady that started that thread got her BFP already, so let's hope we'll see more BFPs on this thread this month. Good luck to all! :winkwink:


----------



## Kaiecee

Almost passed out tonight got all sweaty felt sick I think it's my gallbladder I was suppose to get operated a couple months ago but choose to ttc


----------



## Lilchik

Kaiecee said:


> Almost passed out tonight got all sweaty felt sick I think it's my gallbladder I was suppose to get operated a couple months ago but choose to ttc

I hope you feel better soon. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's me that keeps putting my operation off it passes and I'm on my stomach Meds again just in case I get a gall bladder attack again. 

I find my chart is weird and nothing like last month 

Went to dollar store and forgot yo get some tests do won't be early testing phooey!

Hope to see some bfp soon


----------



## Unlucky41

Kaiecee and Crazy looks like you ladies are the closest to testing! Kaiecee I see you temp went under your baseline and then went up could be implantation or am I reading it wrong.
Any symptoms spotting?

AFM currently day 9 so have a long way to go before even consider testing. Got a cheap ovulation kit over the internet hopefully it works!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I have no idea I thought maybe too early but I wondered that too :) 
My chart is much different than last 2 months. 

Had pains again last night and today I'm nauseous


----------



## Unlucky41

That is a good sign Kaiecee one week to go before testing! 

I am trying to battle a sore throat hopefully my immune system works


----------



## Kaiecee

Unlucky41 said:


> That is a good sign Kaiecee one week to go before testing!
> 
> I am trying to battle a sore throat hopefully my immune system works

I thought it was only later in pregnancy you got itchy I feel like I'm dying


----------



## Unlucky41

What are your symptoms?


----------



## Kaiecee

Still itching today, felt nauseous the other day, boobs a bit sore vivid dreams, peeing more (but I drink a lot of water) and I got a lot of these symptoms last month. 

Except for the itching. 
Will test next Tuesday when I should be at least 1-2 days late that's if af stays away.


----------



## Kaiecee

**TMI**
Went to bathroom when I wiped I had a lot of cm twinged with a very light pink wondering if it's implantation since I'm only 10dpo and got a tiny bit of cramps I hope this isn't a bad sign

What do you all think????


----------



## Lilchik

Kaicee, your symptoms actually sound quite promising. Good luck! :winkwink:

Afm, I'm 9dpo today, seeing increase in CM, was dry for a week after +opk. I'm also having lots of vivid dreams and increased sense of smell. Don't want to go into symptom spotting mode but I guess we just can't get away from it completely in the TWW.


----------



## gaves99

I'm jumping in here to say hi. AF due July 12 and I'm now 5DPO. This is #2 and I feel like I've forgotten everything. When to test, first symptoms etc. When is everyone poas?


----------



## Lilchik

Hi gaves99! Welcome!

I'm planning to test this coming Sunday at 13dpo. Praying that this is my month. :blush: Good luck to all of you ladies! This tww is so hard.....:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

That's I'm trying not to get my hopes up lets just hope the :witch: stays away


----------



## JellyBaby36

Good Luck everybody!!

This is my 10th cycle NTNP and 6th cycle TTC. My cycles been anything between 22-29 days. Normally having a 9 day luteal no matter what. This month I'm trying. 

B 50 Complex
Vitamin C 500mg
Evening Primrose Oil
Agnus Castus
Omega 3
Folic Acid
Vitamin D
Magnesium
Preseed
Soft cups

Cutting down on junk food
Walking lots

Will be having 21 day blood tests too. AF due anytime in the last week of July xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

Just realized I'm due in 3 days for af but will not test if af doesn't show up till Tuesday


----------



## WishnandHopn

JellyBaby36 said:


> Good Luck everybody!!
> 
> This is my 10th cycle NTNP and 6th cycle TTC. My cycles been anything between 22-29 days. Normally having a 9 day luteal no matter what. This month I'm trying.
> 
> B 50 Complex
> Vitamin C 500mg
> Evening Primrose Oil
> Agnus Castus
> Omega 3
> Folic Acid
> Vitamin D
> Magnesium
> Preseed
> Soft cups
> 
> Cutting down on junk food
> Walking lots
> 
> Will be having 21 day blood tests too. AF due anytime in the last week of July xxx

Hey ladies I will join you...I'm CD11 today, lots of CM and thinking O should happen any day now. I'm also planning to have day 21 bloodwork done this month to check my progesterone. My AF has been an unpredictable b*tch lately, so I expect her sometime around July 22-25.



Kaiecee said:


> Just realized I'm due in 3 days for af but will not test if af doesn't show up till Tuesday

Kaiecee...your chart is looking really good! I doubt I would be able to wait till Tuesday!

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Kaiecee

WishnandHopn said:


> JellyBaby36 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck everybody!!
> 
> This is my 10th cycle NTNP and 6th cycle TTC. My cycles been anything between 22-29 days. Normally having a 9 day luteal no matter what. This month I'm trying.
> 
> B 50 Complex
> Vitamin C 500mg
> Evening Primrose Oil
> Agnus Castus
> Omega 3
> Folic Acid
> Vitamin D
> Magnesium
> Preseed
> Soft cups
> 
> Cutting down on junk food
> Walking lots
> 
> Will be having 21 day blood tests too. AF due anytime in the last week of July xxx
> 
> Hey ladies I will join you...I'm CD11 today, lots of CM and thinking O should happen any day now. I'm also planning to have day 21 bloodwork done this month to check my progesterone. My AF has been an unpredictable b*tch lately, so I expect her sometime around July 22-25.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Just realized I'm due in 3 days for af but will not test if af doesn't show up till TuesdayClick to expand...
> 
> Kaiecee...your chart is looking really good! I doubt I would be able to wait till Tuesday!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!Click to expand...


Thanks do much let's just hope there is no low temps tomorrow keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I'm out wiped and saw the smallest amount of pink
:(


----------



## JellyBaby36

WishnandHopn said:


> JellyBaby36 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck everybody!!
> 
> This is my 10th cycle NTNP and 6th cycle TTC. My cycles been anything between 22-29 days. Normally having a 9 day luteal no matter what. This month I'm trying.
> 
> B 50 Complex
> Vitamin C 500mg
> Evening Primrose Oil
> Agnus Castus
> Omega 3
> Folic Acid
> Vitamin D
> Magnesium
> Preseed
> Soft cups
> 
> Cutting down on junk food
> Walking lots
> 
> Will be having 21 day blood tests too. AF due anytime in the last week of July xxx
> 
> Hey ladies I will join you...I'm CD11 today, lots of CM and thinking O should happen any day now. I'm also planning to have day 21 bloodwork done this month to check my progesterone. My AF has been an unpredictable b*tch lately, so I expect her sometime around July 22-25.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Just realized I'm due in 3 days for af but will not test if af doesn't show up till TuesdayClick to expand...
> 
> Kaiecee...your chart is looking really good! I doubt I would be able to wait till Tuesday!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!Click to expand...


Good luck with your test. wishn :flower: Hope you get your BFP soon xx 

Hope AF stays away Kaiecee xxx

OH is gonna do a self sperm test this weekend, see what that brings, whatever happens, hope its something that can be easily fixed xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Chart still high let's hope no more pink,fx


----------



## Lilchik

Oh, let's hope you get your BFP soon! :flower:

I'll be testing Sunday at 13dpo or.......tomorrow. :blush: The thing is i'm on progesterone supplement and i'm taking my last pill tonight. I've read that you need to continue progesterone if you get bfp to minimize chances of mc. My doc said i'd most likely have to be on progesterone for a while after i get my bfp as most pcos patients are in a higher risk for mc. :wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

So need surgery on my gallbladder I go in August 5th unless I'm pregnant so we will see in a couple days.


----------



## Kaiecee

was right to hace a bad feeling temp still high this am and when I wiped it's RED!

I feel like maybe not trying next month feeling defeated 
:(


----------



## WishnandHopn

Sorry you're seeing red Kaicee! It sucks...but don't give up hope. Hugs to you


----------



## Kaiecee

Cd1 for me I want to give up,but I shouldn't have expected too much since the 1st cycle of clomid I didn't have a good af not much blood do maybe next month fx.


----------



## Unlucky41

Sorry to hear this Kaiecee . Hope you get bfp next month


----------



## Kaiecee

It's weird no blood is on my pad and it's mostly pink now with a lot of cm I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Sophie2015

Hi ladies. I'd like to join. I'll be testing July 13 (12 dpiui). I'm also on progesterone and have had super swollen sore breasts but I think it's just the p4. Dying to test but I've never gotten a positive before 12 dpo so holding out. I'm 43. We've been trying since 2013. Really ready to be successfully pregnant as I know you all are. 
Thanks for letting me wait with you. 

Kaiecee- I hope you are just having early spotting and it's not the witch!!

Lilchik- Do you have any symptoms from your progesterone?


----------



## Unlucky41

Kaiecee what is your temp like? 

Welcome sophie I definitely know the feeling. Every month when I get the period I feel like it will be ages before I get that bfp.


----------



## Kaiecee

My temp went down to 36.5 from 37.0 so I now know it's af sucks but it's ok I guess since I'll be getting my gallbladder surgery on the 5th of August so I can start after that


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh no all the best for your surgery!

AFM ovulated yesterday so now the wait. First month testing for o and it was fun to see two lines. Trying to think how I will feel to get two lines with hpt hmmm dreaming too far ahead. Back to reality


----------



## WishnandHopn

Really sorry the witch came Kaiecee. A friend of mine went through an entire pregnancy with gall bladder attacks and it was awful, so prob good to get it taken care of before you get pregnant!

As for me, I also think I O'd yesterday, skipping temping this month but really positive OPK on CD12 and my cm has now dried up. I have a doctor's appt on Tuesday...going to ask for referral to a fertility specialist since we've now been trying over 6 months.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I've had this gallbladder issue since I was pregnant with Jacob in 2013 so I had 2 pregnancies eith this issue and it's not fun and it's just getting worse. 

Can't wait to get it out and feel better thanks


----------



## Lilchik

Sophie2015 said:


> Hi ladies. I'd like to join. I'll be testing July 13 (12 dpiui). I'm also on progesterone and have had super swollen sore breasts but I think it's just the p4. Dying to test but I've never gotten a positive before 12 dpo so holding out. I'm 43. We've been trying since 2013. Really ready to be successfully pregnant as I know you all are.
> Thanks for letting me wait with you.
> 
> Kaiecee- I hope you are just having early spotting and it's not the witch!!
> 
> Lilchik- Do you have any symptoms from your progesterone?

Welcome Sophie! I don't have any wild symptoms being on progesterone. The breasts are swollen but nothing major. 
I tested this morning - BFN :cry: but I guess I'm not out until af is here. Have pms like symptoms since yesterday, I don't know what to think, very disheartening...


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> Sophie2015 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'd like to join. I'll be testing July 13 (12 dpiui). I'm also on progesterone and have had super swollen sore breasts but I think it's just the p4. Dying to test but I've never gotten a positive before 12 dpo so holding out. I'm 43. We've been trying since 2013. Really ready to be successfully pregnant as I know you all are.
> Thanks for letting me wait with you.
> 
> Kaiecee- I hope you are just having early spotting and it's not the witch!!
> 
> Lilchik- Do you have any symptoms from your progesterone?
> 
> Welcome Sophie! I don't have any wild symptoms being on progesterone. The breasts are swollen but nothing major.
> I tested this morning - BFN :cry: but I guess I'm not out until af is here. Have pms like symptoms since yesterday, I don't know what to think, very disheartening...Click to expand...

My sore breasts are almost completely gone today. 10 dpo. I think I'm out. Really disappointed.


----------



## Sophie2015

Just took a test. Very faint BFP. But I've been here before. Time will tell. Not overly excited yet.


----------



## WishnandHopn

My fingers AND toes are crossed for you Sophie!


----------



## Lilchik

It's very hard for all of us ttcers to stay strong and be positive all the time but most beautiful things happen when you least expect them, don't give up too soon, you're not out until af shows. Very excited for you Sophie!

I'll test again in a day if af doesn't show up. Based on my opk, i'm 14dpo today but I could be off a day or two as i had positive opks a few days in a row.


----------



## Sophie2015

Can you even see this faint line?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WishnandHopn

I can see it, which is saying something because I can't usually see the faint lines that others can see. I hope it darkens up for you in the next couple of days!


----------



## Sophie2015

WishnandHopn said:


> I can see it, which is saying something because I can't usually see the faint lines that others can see. I hope it darkens up for you in the next couple of days!

That's so funny because I usually can't see them either. Hopefully it'll darken but if not I know how to miscarry and be disappointed.


----------



## Lilchik

Congrats Sophie! It's definitely there, I can see it! I'm also bad at seeing very faint lines but this one I can see. Good luck and God bless!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats Sophie it's definitely a step towards a :bfp:


----------



## Unlucky41

Congrats sophie very exciting! It is funny how when you least expects it it happens. 

I see the line as well!


----------



## Sophie2015

Darker today. But I've been here before. At 43, until I hit 2nd tri I refuse to get too excited. But at least it's darker right.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WishnandHopn

That does look darker...sending you 'baby glue'!


----------



## Sophie2015

WishnandHopn said:


> That does look darker...sending you 'baby glue'!

Lol! I need baby super glue &#128540;


----------



## Lilchik

Sophie - that's awesome! We are all rooting for this bean to stick! 

Afm, my pms-like symptoms lasted for 2 days and are now gone, no af, cd31 today. I guess I need to test again. :shrug: My last Clomid cycle I had absolutely zero pms sysmptoms, af just showed-up. Wondering what's going on this time....


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> Sophie - that's awesome! We are all rooting for this bean to stick!
> 
> Afm, my pms-like symptoms lasted for 2 days and are now gone, no af, cd31 today. I guess I need to test again. :shrug: My last Clomid cycle I had absolutely zero pms sysmptoms, af just showed-up. Wondering what's going on this time....

And I'm rooting for all of you guys. Nothing I'd love more than to take you all with me to the First Tri boards.


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on the darker lines :)


----------



## Lilchik

AF made her appearance, just as expected, cd1 for me here. :cry:

Well, it's a new cycle which means a new chance. Don't know yet what my doc will instruct me to do this time. I have a feeling he'll tell me to take a break from Clomid for a few months, will talk to him hopefully today.
However, I just know that with each unsuccessful attempt to conceive we are getting closer to the time when it will actually happen. God please hear our prayers! Help us keep our hope up.


----------



## WishnandHopn

So sorry the witch got you Lilchik! It's so tough, but stay hopeful! 

I keep telling myself that one day I will hold my baby in my arms and all the disappointment will have been worth it.


----------



## Lilchik

WishnandHopn - thank you for your support. Truly appreciate it, every bit helps.

I like your thinking and dedication, that is exactly what keeps me going - knowing that one day it will happen and will be that much more precious because of everything we had to go thru to get there. We won't take our children for granted, as many couples do, and will cherish every moment.

Good luck to you too! :hugs:


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik- I'm so sorry. I hope I can be an inspiration to you. I'm almost 44. I've lost 4 babies in less than 3 years. But I won't quit or give up hope. My RE says I have a 1-3% chance of even conceiving over 40. To which I respond "someone has to be that 1-3% so why not me". And while I don't yet have a baby I will because I'm faithful and God hears my heart. I've done the "impossible" 5 times now since turning 41. And I believe God will bless me with a healthy baby in His time. Grieve this loss, stay faithful, positive, and patient. Try to see why you are being made to wait. I know it's so much harder done than said. I am a better person having lost 4 babies and in a very strange way thankful for it. 
I hope I don't sound too preachy or "Pollyana Sunshine". I just wanted you to know if I can persevere through my losses and the doctors telling me I'm too old you can too. There is always hope. Big hugs.


----------



## Lilchik

Sophie2015 said:


> Lilchik- I'm so sorry. I hope I can be an inspiration to you. I'm almost 44. I've lost 4 babies in less than 3 years. But I won't quit or give up hope. My RE says I have a 1-3% chance of even conceiving over 40. To which I respond "someone has to be that 1-3% so why not me". And while I don't yet have a baby I will because I'm faithful and God hears my heart. I've done the "impossible" 5 times now since turning 41. And I believe God will bless me with a healthy baby in His time. Grieve this loss, stay faithful, positive, and patient. Try to see why you are being made to wait. I know it's so much harder done than said. I am a better person having lost 4 babies and in a very strange way thankful for it.
> I hope I don't sound too preachy or "Pollyana Sunshine". I just wanted you to know if I can persevere through my losses and the doctors telling me I'm too old you can too. There is always hope. Big hugs.

Thank you so much Sophie! You are definitely an inspiration! I'm not very far behind in age -37 now, will be 38 in October. Our 10-year ttc journey has been a rough one with its ups and downs. I knew I had PCOS with irregular and anovulatory cycles, but I wanted to try the natural way, went thru many trials with different herbs, teas, massages, etc, as we were waiting for a miracle to happen. At one point I was put on Metformin and Clomid but i didn't do even one cycle of Clomid as I had bad side effects. Years went by, nothing happened, so we finally decided to seek medical help again and I got the guts to agree to a laparoscopy. I had it done in March this year and since then we are actively ttcing. According to my doc, my chances without a lap were basically nonexistent but he's very pleased with how everything went and that no other issues were found. So basically as long as we can get ovulation going and bd on time, my chances are pretty good. I know the age factor is working against me but like you said, if there is even a 1-3 % chance, why not me? Although I don't understand and can't explain why everything happens the way it does, I do know everything in our lives happens for a reason and I trust God to lead us down this road and hope some day He will put a precious little one in our arms and His timing will be perfect. :hugs:


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchick- Stay away from Clomid. It thins the lining too much for us older gals and makes implantation virtually impossible. Try Femara instead. And if you can afford it try a round of injectable drugs like Follistim or Gonal F as those actually help thicken the lining as well as produce several follicles. This BFP cycle I did Follistim and had 7 follies. Last month (my cp) I also did Follistim and had 7 follies. If I was 35 that would be a problem. But at 43 it's assumed all or most of my eggs are bad and won't fertilize so more follies increased my chances each month. It worked. Now we pray this kiddo is healthy. 
I hope to see you in First Tri one day. (If I can ever get brave enough to go there myself. I've lost so many it feels like I'll jinx it if I venture in there)


----------



## Lilchik

Good to know, thanks Sophie! I'll see what my doc says.

Please stay positive, you are well on your way to the first tri boards, i'll be chasing you behind, everything will be great! You just have to believe it!


----------



## Unlucky41

Lilchik and sophie loving your faith in God. I have been a bit angry with him lately. He can make anything happen why won't be answer my prayers with a yes. Love your positivity.

Lilchik hope the lap helped you and success is around the corner. 

Sophie is the line getting darker? 

Afm 4dpo feeling very dry with no symptoms. Still hoping and praying for a miracle.


----------



## Sophie2015

Unlucky41 said:


> Lilchik and sophie loving your faith in God. I have been a bit angry with him lately. He can make anything happen why won't be answer my prayers with a yes. Love your positivity.
> 
> Lilchik hope the lap helped you and success is around the corner.
> 
> Sophie is the line getting darker?
> 
> Afm 4dpo feeling very dry with no symptoms. Still hoping and praying for a miracle.

Angry with God is perfectly fine!! Scream at Him if you need to. I have. We are human and it's ok to be angry. Even at Him. 

My first pregnancy I was dry as a bone. So that could be a good sign!

I wish I knew why He doesn't fix it for all of us. I've had to accept I may never actually get a baby and just enjoy the journey. Big big hugs to you.


----------



## Sophie2015

Top is Monday, middle Tuesday , bottom is today. All are pretty much 24 hours apart. I'm cautiously optimistic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lilchik

Wowzers, Sophie, looking real good! :thumbup:

Unlucky 41 - don't give up just yet, God answered your prayer once and you have a beautiful daughter, though the road was very difficult (i've read your journal), who says He can't do it again? You must do your best to stay positive and keep on praying and hoping. I'm still waiting for my miracle #1 after 10 years and I'm not ready to give up because deep down in my heart I know it will happen, just don't know when.


----------



## Unlucky41

Sophie the line is definitely getting darker! Thanks for the words of wisdom finally ladies that understand! Sophie have you booked an early scan yet? 

Lilchik you are an amazing lady 10 years it a super long time really love your fighting power. Let continue chasing our dreams!


----------



## Sophie2015

Unlucky41 said:


> Sophie the line is definitely getting darker! Thanks for the words of wisdom finally ladies that understand! Sophie have you booked an early scan yet?
> 
> Lilchik you are an amazing lady 10 years it a super long time really love your fighting power. Let continue chasing our dreams!

I go tomorrow for my first beta. Second beta Monday. And third Wednesday. If all those are good I'll have my first ultrasound August 3rd and my 2nd August 11. FX'd!!


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh very exciting keep us posted!


----------



## Sophie2015

Unlucky41 said:


> Oh very exciting keep us posted!

I will. I moved my first beta to this morning. FX'd!


----------



## Unlucky41

Any updates?


----------



## Sophie2015

My beta was good. 162. Progesterone was >40 (lab stops counting at 40) and my thyroid was good at 2.5. Repeat beta Monday. Not yet too excited. I've been here before. 

Unlucky- how are you doing?


----------



## Lilchik

That is great news Sophie! Let's hope it will only get better and you can finally relax and enjoy being preggo.
Afm, just like I anticipated, my doc told me to take a break from meds this month and keep tracking ovulation. I honestly wanted a break myself, read a lot about residual effect of clomid. Who knows maybe that's what's going to work for me? There is definitely a possibility so I'll just hope and pray. 
Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> That is great news Sophie! Let's hope it will only get better and you can finally relax and enjoy being preggo.
> Afm, just like I anticipated, my doc told me to take a break from meds this month and keep tracking ovulation. I honestly wanted a break myself, read a lot about residual effect of clomid. Who knows maybe that's what's going to work for me? There is definitely a possibility so I'll just hope and pray.
> Good luck to all of us!

Clomid is terrible about thinning the lining and preventing implantation. As its effects are cumulative so the more months you use it the thinner your lining gets. After your break maybe you can try Femara. Works similarly to Clomid but doesn't thin the lining at all. GL to you! Hope to see you around First Tri boards soon (if I ever get brave enough to venture there myself)


----------



## Unlucky41

Congrats sophie that is great news! 

Lilchik take your much needed break and do question your specialist for alternative protocols you can be on. 

Afm 7 dpo feeling nothing cm all dried up not feeling lucky this month.


----------



## Sophie2015

Unlucky41 said:


> Congrats sophie that is great news!
> 
> Lilchik take your much needed break and do question your specialist for alternative protocols you can be on.
> 
> Afm 7 dpo feeling nothing cm all dried up not feeling lucky this month.

My first pregnancy at exactly a week after OV my CM dried up completely and I was pregnant. FX'd for you!


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks sophie.

8 dpo yesterday night had a headache and was extremely tire but probably due to dancing with my daughter. Headache probably from this cold weather. 

No sure signs of implantation yet.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats on the nice beta and progesterone results Sophie! Good luck with the repeat beta today. Fx for you that it goes up up up!

Unlucky I'm also 9 dpo today and my CM has also dried up! Hope it's a good sign for both of us. I have no other symptoms. Too early to be looking for signs of AF on the way. I will test on Friday!


----------



## Sophie2015

I keep lurking and praying all of you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Unlucky41

WishnandHopn said:


> Congrats on the nice beta and progesterone results Sophie! Good luck with the repeat beta today. Fx for you that it goes up up up!
> 
> Unlucky I'm also 9 dpo today and my CM has also dried up! Hope it's a good sign for both of us. I have no other symptoms. Too early to be looking for signs of AF on the way. I will test on Friday!

That is so true. Are you taking your temperature? My breast are slightly very slightly tender and I am tire but I am always tire not a reliable symptom. 

My lp was 14 days last month hence won't test until 15 dpo this month to avoid wasting a test! 

Sophie let's know your 2 nd beta


----------



## Sophie2015

Unlucky41 said:


> WishnandHopn said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the nice beta and progesterone results Sophie! Good luck with the repeat beta today. Fx for you that it goes up up up!
> 
> Unlucky I'm also 9 dpo today and my CM has also dried up! Hope it's a good sign for both of us. I have no other symptoms. Too early to be looking for signs of AF on the way. I will test on Friday!
> 
> That is so true. Are you taking your temperature? My breast are slightly very slightly tender and I am tire but I am always tire not a reliable symptom.
> 
> My lp was 14 days last month hence won't test until 15 dpo this month to avoid wasting a test!
> 
> Sophie let's know your 2 nd betaClick to expand...

You are sweet to check on me. It jumped from 162 to 463 in 3 days which is a 47 hour doubling time. It's good but I'll feel better when it's higher so I've requested a 3rd beta for Wednesday. FX'd it's 1000. 

I'm really hoping to see some BFPs from you girls soon. Lack of symptoms or mild symptoms means nothing. This is the only pregnancy where I had any symptoms and those didn't start until AFTER my BFP.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Unlucky I am taking a break from temping this month....it was so erratic it was making me crazy! I will start again next cycle after AF finished, going to try vaginally for less variation. 

Sophie, yay for another good beta! Keep em coming lady. Hope your baby dust rubs off on us!


----------



## Sophie2015

WishnandHopn said:


> Unlucky I am taking a break from temping this month....it was so erratic it was making me crazy! I will start again next cycle after AF finished, going to try vaginally for less variation.
> 
> Sophie, yay for another good beta! Keep em coming lady. Hope your baby dust rubs off on us!

I always temped vaginally. It was the only way I could get consistent temperatures. GL to you!!


----------



## Lilchik

Yay Sophie! Glad to see those numbers! Very excited for you.

Wishandhopn - I tried temping before and my temps were all over the place, so I quit. Relying on OPKs now although I know that's not always indicative of ovulation but at least something.

Ladies, good luck to you when testing time comes! Love to see BFPs, it's very encouraging for those of us who are still waiting.


----------



## Unlucky41

WishnandHopn said:


> Unlucky I am taking a break from temping this month....it was so erratic it was making me crazy! I will start again next cycle after AF finished, going to try vaginally for less variation.
> 
> Sophie, yay for another good beta! Keep em coming lady. Hope your baby dust rubs off on us!

I find temping quite stressful especially closer to AF time. I just check it after ovulation to confirm ovulation. 10 dpo 36.94 nice temperature due to vitex


----------



## WishnandHopn

My temp would tend to stay high even even after AF had arrived! No temp drop warning she was coming. Think I will temp from day 8 until I get crosshairs next cycle. 

Sophie I love your new photo, very cute!


----------



## Unlucky41

WishnandHopn said:


> My temp would tend to stay high even even after AF had arrived! No temp drop warning she was coming. Think I will temp from day 8 until I get crosshairs next cycle.
> 
> Sophie I love your new photo, very cute!

Oh no that sucks! When is your fertility appointment? How long is your lp phase. Mine was 14 days last month what to see if it is consistent this month. 

10 dpo 5 days to AF due 6 days to hpt


----------



## WishnandHopn

I'm waiting for the clinic to call me to set up our first appt...a different kind of 2ww! My luteal phase seems to be 13 days, and the ones that were shorter (11) or longer (15!) I think FF just had my O date wrong. I'm 11 dpo today and will test at 14 dpo...if I make it that far. Feeling kind of crampy and gross today, but so far no spotting.


----------



## Unlucky41

Definitely know how you feel once you decide you need help you want it asap. They will usually get you to do heaps of tests etc so keep trying naturally until your RE comes up with a plan. 

We are both on 11 dpo. Let's Walt it out together. I will test two days behind you.


----------



## Kaiecee

So dr wants me to use clomid for another 3 months but added metformin has anyone used this??


----------



## Unlucky41

No but wishing you luck. Did your re tell you how it has helped other ladies?


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks,I'll see what happens next month


----------



## WishnandHopn

I remember one woman on here who got a BFP the same month she started metformin! 

BFN for me at 13 dpo. Pretty sure I'm out. :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope I t works.


----------



## Unlucky41

Wish has your af started or you just getting symptoms. Hope you are wrong. 

13 dpo for me too breast slightly tender and a bit of bloating or signs that AF is coming. I expect it to come in two days time. Already feel a heaviness that she is on her way &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## WishnandHopn

No AF yet...feeling crampy though and sure she will show her ugly face tomorrow!

I hope we're both wrong!!!


----------



## Unlucky41

Wish when you going to test again? Today 14 dpo af due tomorrow. Really hope she doesn't turn up. Always can hope. 

Fingers crossed for us both


----------



## WishnandHopn

14 dpo is over and no AF! Unless I got my O date wrong I'm officially late. I think I'm gonna wait it out! I don't want to see a bfn...scared to test!


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx


----------



## Unlucky41

Oh wow that is promising! Hopefully we both get a bfp tomorrow. 

I just got a cold and sore throat. Need some good news


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx you get your bfp


----------



## Unlucky41

I couldn't wait and tested and got my bfp !!! I am so happy but trying not to get too excited. My doctor told me two months ago to stop trying Ivf and enjoy my daughter. I really can't believe I am posting this. 

Last time I got pregnant naturally it ended with a miscarriage hence have to control this excitement.

Thanks ladies for all your support. Hope there are more bfp this month


----------



## WishnandHopn

Unlucky WOW I am so happy for you! I hope you have a sticky bean!

I am 16 dpo today...haven't tested...too scared! Waiting another day or two...if the witch doesn't arrive first


----------



## Sophie2015

Unlucky41 said:


> I couldn't wait and tested and got my bfp !!! I am so happy but trying not to get too excited. My doctor told me two months ago to stop trying Ivf and enjoy my daughter. I really can't believe I am posting this.
> 
> Last time I got pregnant naturally it ended with a miscarriage hence have to control this excitement.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your support. Hope there are more bfp this month

I'm sooooo excited for you!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lilchik

Unlucky41 said:


> I couldn't wait and tested and got my bfp !!! I am so happy but trying not to get too excited. My doctor told me two months ago to stop trying Ivf and enjoy my daughter. I really can't believe I am posting this.
> 
> Last time I got pregnant naturally it ended with a miscarriage hence have to control this excitement.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your support. Hope there are more bfp this month

Congrats Unlucky! That is such great news! Very exited for you. :thumbup::happydance: Absolutely love reading such posts. Hopefully it will stick, good luck.


----------



## Unlucky41

Thanks ladies going to call my old clinic to see if they can do a blood test for me tomorrow. Also going to get some progesterone. 

Have the cold and cough hence going to see the gp to see what he can do. 

Thanks ladies you gals have been brilliant


----------



## WishnandHopn

I tested this morning at 17 dpo and got a faint line with a wondfo! I'm really excited as I've never seen any kind of line before, but feeling a bit cautious since it's pretty light for 17 dpo and was no line at all at 13 dpo. I haven't even told DH yet...he probably wouldn't believe a faint line. Going to get a digital to confirm tomorrow morning! I don't know how I'm going to act like a normal person today carrying this wonderful happy secret around!


----------



## Sophie2015

WishnandHopn said:


> I tested this morning at 17 dpo and got a faint line with a wondfo! I'm really excited as I've never seen any kind of line before, but feeling a bit cautious since it's pretty light for 17 dpo and was no line at all at 13 dpo. I haven't even told DH yet...he probably wouldn't believe a faint line. Going to get a digital to confirm tomorrow morning! I don't know how I'm going to act like a normal person today carrying this wonderful happy secret around!

Yay!!!!! Congrats!!! So excited for you. Just nothing better than that second pink line.


----------



## Lilchik

WishnandHopn said:


> I tested this morning at 17 dpo and got a faint line with a wondfo! I'm really excited as I've never seen any kind of line before, but feeling a bit cautious since it's pretty light for 17 dpo and was no line at all at 13 dpo. I haven't even told DH yet...he probably wouldn't believe a faint line. Going to get a digital to confirm tomorrow morning! I don't know how I'm going to act like a normal person today carrying this wonderful happy secret around!

Wowzers, we are on a roll here!!! Great news! Hopefully that second line is much darker tomorrow.
I'm all excited to see who's next. :happydance:
AFM, CD14 today, i'm monitoring ovulation using OPKs, the line started getting darker yesterday, even darker this morning, quite possibly the one from this morning can be considered positive? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7010.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> WishnandHopn said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning at 17 dpo and got a faint line with a wondfo! I'm really excited as I've never seen any kind of line before, but feeling a bit cautious since it's pretty light for 17 dpo and was no line at all at 13 dpo. I haven't even told DH yet...he probably wouldn't believe a faint line. Going to get a digital to confirm tomorrow morning! I don't know how I'm going to act like a normal person today carrying this wonderful happy secret around!
> 
> Wowzers, we are on a roll here!!! Great news! Hopefully that second line is much darker tomorrow.
> I'm all excited to see who's next. :happydance:
> AFM, CD14 today, i'm monitoring ovulation using OPKs, the line started getting darker yesterday, even darker this morning, quite possibly the one from this morning can be considered positive? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes!! BD now. And tomorrow. And the next day. Lol. GL!! FX'd for you!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> WishnandHopn said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning at 17 dpo and got a faint line with a wondfo! I'm really excited as I've never seen any kind of line before, but feeling a bit cautious since it's pretty light for 17 dpo and was no line at all at 13 dpo. I haven't even told DH yet...he probably wouldn't believe a faint line. Going to get a digital to confirm tomorrow morning! I don't know how I'm going to act like a normal person today carrying this wonderful happy secret around!
> 
> Wowzers, we are on a roll here!!! Great news! Hopefully that second line is much darker tomorrow.
> I'm all excited to see who's next. :happydance:
> AFM, CD14 today, i'm monitoring ovulation using OPKs, the line started getting darker yesterday, even darker this morning, quite possibly the one from this morning can be considered positive? :shrug:Click to expand...

Also I see that you tested early this morning. Always test for LH mid afternoon as it surges midday.


----------



## Lilchik

I usually don't test in the mornings but I forgot to grab a test with me to work yesterday so I could only get one done when i came back home. I saw the line getting darker so I wanted to test again this morning, will do another one this afternoon.

Green light to BD!! Whoo-hoo :haha::haha:


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> I usually don't test in the mornings but I forgot to grab a test with me to work yesterday so I could only get one done when i came back home. I saw the line getting darker so I wanted to test again this morning, will do another one this afternoon.
> 
> Green light to BD!! Whoo-hoo :haha::haha:

I always tested am and pm because I'm an addict and my pm lines were always darker. I bet yours is too. GL!!!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

I'm the opposite! My morning lines are always darker because my urine is too diluted later in the day.


----------



## Lilchik

I'll test again in an hour or so. Will see if it gets darker than the morning one.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> I'll test again in an hour or so. Will see if it gets darker than the morning one.

Either way this mornings line looked good so I'm betting you are about to OV!!


----------



## Lilchik

I think so too, in fact, I could really feel my left ovary yesterday and today. There's definitely something brewing there. :happydance:


----------



## kristymarie17

Lilchik said:


> I think so too, in fact, I could really feel my left ovary yesterday and today. There's definitely something brewing there. :happydance:

Good luck!! :)


----------



## Lilchik

I have to share this right? Sure! :winkwink: Test line darker than control line, pretty good considering the fact I'm not on Clomid this month. Prior to my lap I was never able to get a +OPK.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7021.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Unlucky41

WishnandHopn said:


> I tested this morning at 17 dpo and got a faint line with a wondfo! I'm really excited as I've never seen any kind of line before, but feeling a bit cautious since it's pretty light for 17 dpo and was no line at all at 13 dpo. I haven't even told DH yet...he probably wouldn't believe a faint line. Going to get a digital to confirm tomorrow morning! I don't know how I'm going to act like a normal person today carrying this wonderful happy secret around!


Oh congratulations! So happy for you. We will be bump buddies


----------



## Unlucky41

Lilchik those lines are looking good! Baby dancing time. Good luck


----------



## Lilchik

I felt very bloated all day yesterday with pretty noticeable tenderness in the ovaries, especially the left one, made it uncomfortable to BD but we did it anyway, sorry tmi. Today- it's all gone, disappeared completely. I wonder if I might have ovulated yesterday.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> I felt very bloated all day yesterday with pretty noticeable tenderness in the ovaries, especially the left one, made it uncomfortable to BD but we did it anyway, sorry tmi. Today- it's all gone, disappeared completely. I wonder if I might have ovulated yesterday.

I have felt ovulation since I was 13. That is exactly how I always feel. And I would say most def yes you OV'd yesterday. GL!!


----------



## Lilchik

Thanks Sophie! This experience is sort of new to me in a sense that my periods were so out of whack for many years I was never able to tell when and if i ovulated. It's so exciting to be able to tune into the rhythm of my body and to finally understand at least a little bit of what's going on. I have very high hopes for this cycle, i think i'll count today as 1dpo. What do you think?


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> Thanks Sophie! This experience is sort of new to me in a sense that my periods were so out of whack for many years I was never able to tell when and if i ovulated. It's so exciting to be able to tune into the rhythm of my body and to finally understand at least a little bit of what's going on. I have very high hopes for this cycle, i think i'll count today as 1dpo. What do you think?

Yes. I would agree. 1dpo today. I'm so excited and hopeful for you!!


----------



## Lilchik

You are a great inspiration Sophie! Thank you! :hugs:
Oh and my OPK today was negative, which is expected.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> You are a great inspiration Sophie! Thank you! :hugs:
> Oh and my OPK today was negative, which is expected.

Get yourself on over to the First Tri boards and see what a hot mess I am!! So worried.


----------



## Lilchik

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that. I sincerely hope you'll let it all go and just enjoy your pregnancy. It's all out of our hands anyway. :flower:
Preaching to you but......I don't even want to think about what a mess I'll be.....hopefully not as bad as I'm imagining. :blush:


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope everyone is doing good, only 9 more days till surgery.


----------



## WishnandHopn

I hope your 2ww passes quickly Lilchik!

Kaiecee good luck with the surgery...hope you heal up quick and can get back on the TTC wagon.

I'm worried too Sophie! You've been through so much, so I can understand why it's almost impossible for you not to worry. Just have to tell yourself, "Today I am pregnant!" At least that's what I'm trying to do, not let my fear of the worst spoil my joy.


----------



## Unlucky41

Kaiecee good luck for surgery hope everything goes well. 

Sophie I totally understand our only other naturally pregnancy ended with a miscarriage. I have you been through heaps really hope your scan goes well so you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy. I told myself that I would enjoy this pregnancy instead of worrying to death. Didn't get to enjoy the experience last time. 

Lilchik tww is hard but be happy you got the right date and you have a really good chance


----------



## Lilchik

Thanks ladies for your support!
Oh yeah, the TWW is no fun......that's the only time I think when I wish the days would pass faster. 6dpo today....waiting
Kaicee, hope your surgery goes by smoothly and you can get back to ttc soon.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks everyone 

No af still I'm really anxious for her to get here so I won't have to get the hospital to test me I already had sitting last month at this time saying af was on here way,I
Just got a lot of cm yesterday.


----------



## Unlucky41

Kaiecee you definitely not pregnant? Have you tested recently? Hope you get answers soon


----------



## Kaiecee

Unlucky41 said:


> Kaiecee you definitely not pregnant? Have you tested recently? Hope you get answers soon

We still dtd during ov and af should be here by tomorrow I'm due af Friday but always get it a day or 2 earlier


----------



## Lilchik

It's been relatively quiet around here lately. How is everyone doing? 
I'm 8dpo today, nothing major going on except for slightly sore boobs, some pulling sensations in the uterus, feeling tired more than usual on some days (no change in physical activity) and perfectly fine other days. Another week to go before testing. :coffee:


----------



## Sophie2015

I'm lurking. Hoping for more BFPs! 
Pulling sensations in the uterus is one of my earliest signs. I knew 3 days before my BFP at 10dpo I was preg because when I stood up it felt like something was stretching in my uterus. GL!!!


----------



## Lilchik

Exactly how it feels, only when standing up from a sitting position, not every time though.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> Exactly how it feels, only when standing up from a sitting position, not every time though.

Yep. That's exactly how I felt. And it wasn't every time. I think it's a great sign!! When will you start testing?


----------



## Lilchik

I had pretty noticeable lower back pain last night that lasted good few hours but almost completely gone today. I hope I can wait till Monday to start testing when i'll be 13dpo. I might cave-in earlier...:blush:


----------



## Lilchik

How are you doing Sophie? Did you have your first scan yet?


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> I had pretty noticeable lower back pain last night that lasted good few hours but almost completely gone today. I hope I can wait till Monday to start testing when i'll be 13dpo. I might cave-in earlier...:blush:

I can't wait!! I think you have a great chance. FX'd!!


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> How are you doing Sophie? Did you have your first scan yet?

I did. I was really sick with a cold and ran a fever all weekend so my RE moved it up a day to Tuesday. Everything looked good. HR was 126. I'm almost 44 though so still a lot of hurdles to get over. FX'd though.


----------



## Kaiecee

Still no af and surgery tomorrow hope she shows up before then.


----------



## Unlucky41

Sophie that is excellent still one hurdle pass! For all your miscarriages did you hear a heartbeat? 

Lilchik Monday will be here soon! Hope af stays away. 

Kaiecee all the best for surgery!


----------



## Sophie2015

Unlucky- 1st baby HR was 42 at 8 weeks. 2nd baby HR was 96 (this was questionable) at 7 weeks. 3rd baby HR was 120 at 6 weeks but we lost her at 15 weeks due to T21. And 4th baby was called a chemical. 
I'll feel a little better once we get past my 8 week ultrasound with a rising HR. And then of course we wait on pins and needles for genetics to come back around week 12. But I feel good about this baby. 
Oddly I have predicted all my pregnancies accurately. With my first I knew at 6 weeks there was a problem with the HB. With my 2nd I knew the day I got my BFP we wouldn't have a baby. With my 3rd I knew she was a girl the day I got my BFP and felt we would lose her. I knew at 9.5 weeks she had T21 although this wasn't diagnosed until 12 weeks. And I knew my 4th was a cp the day of my BFP. In May I predicted my seemingly healthy cat of 11 years would die soon and we would be pregnant. She died suddenly in late June (the 25th) of a malignant tumor in her spine no one knew she had. We conceived this baby July 1st although we didn't know it for two more weeks. Eerie right?! But if my gut feelings hold, this baby is healthy. FX'd


----------



## Lilchik

Sophie, I sure hope your gut feeling will hold this time around! Great to hear your scan was all good. I'm all excited for you and sincerely hope everything goes well.

Kaicee, good luck with your surgery and fast recovery.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> Sophie, I sure hope your gut feeling will hold this time around! Great to hear your scan was all good. I'm all excited for you and sincerely hope everything goes well.
> 
> Kaicee, good luck with your surgery and fast recovery.

And I am anxiously awaiting your BFP pic!!!


----------



## Lilchik

Sophie2015 said:


> Lilchik said:
> 
> 
> Sophie, I sure hope your gut feeling will hold this time around! Great to hear your scan was all good. I'm all excited for you and sincerely hope everything goes well.
> 
> Kaicee, good luck with your surgery and fast recovery.
> 
> And I am anxiously awaiting your BFP pic!!!Click to expand...

Is it your special "gut feeling" telling you my BFP is coming??? :happydance:


----------



## Sophie2015

Well unfortunately my gut feelings are only reliable about myself. But I do feel really hopeful this is your month!


----------



## Lilchik

Yeah, I know :haha:, but any encouragement helps tremendously during the tww.

Did you ever have implantation bleeding with your pregnancies?


----------



## Sophie2015

I had one bright red spot the size of a pencil eraser with one pregnancy but no cramps. I had cramps at 10dpo with one pregnancy but no bleeding. I had nothing with this one or my 3rd though.


----------



## Lilchik

I see, thanks for sharing. I've been having lower abdominal cramps off and on today (no blood), wondering if that could be implantation.


----------



## Sophie2015

It def could!


----------



## Kaiecee

So here's an update 
Gallbladder surgery went well even though I started af right after I woke up which sucks,still in a lot of pain but I have the best husband and kids that are all helping out even in laws came to help can't wait for this to be over with to start ttc again.


----------



## Lilchik

Kaicee, I'm happy to hear your surgery went well and you are feeling optimistic. Fast recovery to you!

Afm, I think I'm coming down with a cold. Had sore throat all day yesterday, got much worser at night and then today stuffy/runny nose, nagging headache and body aches all over. My boobs are no longer tender, don't know if his is a good or a bad sign. I was planning on testing tomorrow 13dpo but might wait another day or two, hate to see another bfn.


----------



## Sophie2015

Lilchik said:


> Kaicee, I'm happy to hear your surgery went well and you are feeling optimistic. Fast recovery to you!
> 
> Afm, I think I'm coming down with a cold. Had sore throat all day yesterday, got much worser at night and then today stuffy/runny nose, nagging headache and body aches all over. My boobs are no longer tender, don't know if his is a good or a bad sign. I was planning on testing tomorrow 13dpo but might wait another day or two, hate to see another bfn.

I don't like this update &#128533; Still hoping for a BFP for you. Sometimes early pregnancy can bring on a cold. And with my cold last week my breast tenderness faded completely while I was sick. FX'd for you still!


----------



## Lilchik

Thanks Sophie. :hugs:
I went ahead and tested this morning - BFN. :blush: I think I'll wait another few days and retest. I know it's probably still too early for any reliable results but getting bfn tames my urge to test for a few days at least.


----------



## Sophie2015

lilchik said:


> thanks sophie. :hugs:
> I went ahead and tested this morning - bfn. :blush: I think i'll wait another few days and retest. I know it's probably still too early for any reliable results but getting bfn tames my urge to test for a few days at least.

&#128531;


----------



## gaves99

Kaicee - I've had the surgery too, so wishing you well! The worst is over and hope you feel so much better soon. 

I'm currently on cd24 and 9dpo. Not much happening but some cramping off and on the last 24 hrs. Anyone experience implantation before? What does it feel like and how long does it last? Trying to not get symptom happy last month, I had myself convinced so the bfn and it sacked.


----------



## Sophie2015

gaves99 said:


> Kaicee - I've had the surgery too, so wishing you well! The worst is over and hope you feel so much better soon.
> 
> I'm currently on cd24 and 9dpo. Not much happening but some cramping off and on the last 24 hrs. Anyone experience implantation before? What does it feel like and how long does it last? Trying to not get symptom happy last month, I had myself convinced so the bfn and it sacked.

I had implantation cramps with my 2nd pregnancy. I was 10dpo and it felt like pretty intense af cramps for several hours. But I'm sure everyone's experience is different. GL to you!!


----------



## Lilchik

I was thinking of Unlucky41 and WishnandHopn, how are you ladies doing? You both got your BFPs lately, hoping everything is going well for you.

Afm, no af yet, I'm too scared to test again. Really, I'd rather have af come than see another bfn. Will wait till Friday to test again if af doesn't show up.


----------



## Unlucky41

Lilchik said:


> I was thinking of Unlucky41 and WishnandHopn, how are you ladies doing? You both got your BFPs lately, hoping everything is going well for you.
> 
> Afm, no af yet, I'm too scared to test again. Really, I'd rather have af come than see another bfn. Will wait till Friday to test again if af doesn't show up.

Thanks for thinking about us. I am just struggling with a bad upper back. Don't think it is pregnancy related though. Saw the doctor and he just gave me some exercise to do no drugs. Going to see my physio this weekend. 

Scan is next Wednesday trying not to think about it very scary! 

Lilchik I totally understand. I have myself all these rules before lettering myself check. Hasv to be after a missed period. Have to have high temp still. Hoping you will get a bfp!


----------



## Lilchik

Oh darn, I'm so sorry about your back. I hope you find good remedy for it soon and can enjoy your journey a bit more being pain-free. Fx for your scan next week! May God bless you!

I'm not temping, so there's nothing I can rely on except af being late and getting that bfp. I'm losing my optimism for this cycle already. I was really hoping I could have some answers before our planned 10-year anniversary vacation this fall but there's not much I can do about that.


----------



## Unlucky41

Why you losing hope? What signs are you getting? 

I lost hope after my RE told me to give up. God can do anything. I believe it was him who gave me my BFP.


----------



## gaves99

So I caved and just tested. I'm on cd27 and 12dpo.. thought that may not be entirely true, that's the night I pulled a peak and had cramping. Anyways bfn. It's so disappointing to see. I'll wait 2 days to try again. Damn

How long do you wait to go to a Dr to get checked out for any potential issues this time around? I'm not super young any more. Be 36 in Oct.

How old is everyone?


----------



## Sophie2015

I'm 43. The rule of thumb where I live is if no BFP after 6 months and over 35 see an RE. GL!! How long have you been trying?


----------



## gaves99

I stopped the pill back in January. We weren't trying but not preventing and have been trying for a few months now. DH is 38. I might call since it may take a bit to get an appt too


----------



## Sophie2015

gaves99 said:


> I stopped the pill back in January. We weren't trying but not preventing and have been trying for a few months now. DH is 38. I might call since it may take a bit to get an appt too

That's what I was just going to suggest. Go ahead and call. You can always cancel. I wish I had called sooner. We conceived (and then lost) our first 2 easily. I was 41. After the 2nd loss we couldn't conceive. I waited almost a year to call. Sooooo wish I'd called sooner.


----------



## Lilchik

Unlucky41 said:


> Why you losing hope? What signs are you getting?
> 
> I lost hope after my RE told me to give up. God can do anything. I believe it was him who gave me my BFP.

I meant I was losing hope for this specific cycle, not entirely. :winkwink: I believe in God and I know that He is the one who gives and takes and there's time and season for everything in my life. Of course I have many questions but I trust Him to lead me down the ttc road.
Well, - it is cd1 for me today. But you know what? I believe I'm closer to achieving my dream today than I was yesterday no matter how bizarre that might sound. I'm truly thankful for having a natural period in a timely manner, I am thankful for another opportunity, I'm thankful for being relatively healthy otherwise, I am thankful for my extremely supportive husband. Let's do it again! :happydance:


----------



## Unlucky41

Lilchik you sound like a lovely person. Not going to lie. When I was at my darkest moments I took my anger and depression on God. He can do anything so why not give me a baby. 

It is so hard to trust him always but it does pay out at the end. Wishing you all the best


----------



## Lilchik

Ohhh thank you! I'll take that as a compliment. :flower:
Don't get me wrong, I do have "down" moments from time to time also, I'm by no means a superwoman but I'm very happy those moments pass quickly and we are able to get back up and move forward. I keep reminding myself that in order to appreciate the sweet things life throws our way, we must experience the taste of bitterness, no other way to tell the difference. This philosophy has helped me in life and more so in our ttc journey.


----------



## gaves99

And I'm out.... she showed with a vengeance! :growlmad::devil::witch:


----------



## Unlucky41

Lilchik it is definitely one big compliment! 

Graves so sorry to hear this really hope next month is your month


----------



## Kaiecee

So just wiped and had more pink more than I've had this whole time I'm sure I'm out even with being 8 days


----------

